# Que Es....err....Wass Ist "Ulm/Do."?



## OMSBH44

I believe this would be a good place to ask the following
question:

I see "Ulm/Do." on the side of Walther firearms and I
wonder what it means. Can anyone tell me the English
translation?

Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

*It's the Proof House....*



OMSBH44 said:


> I believe this would be a good place to ask the following
> question:
> 
> I see "Ulm/Do." on the side of Walther firearms and I
> wonder what it means. Can anyone tell me the English
> translation?
> 
> Thanks! :mrgreen:


in Germany where all Walthers AND H&K's are proofed before they go to "market".:smt1099


----------



## DennyCrane

Sorry. Me no speak German...


----------



## Guest

*Y porque no abalas...*



DennyCrane said:


> Sorry. Me no speak German...


*....Aleman? Deberia aprender, chico...solamente mis dos centavos.:mrgreen: :smt1099 *


----------



## OMSBH44

*"In Germany"???*

"In Germany" is logical, I guess. However, I didn't know that "Do." was the abbreviation for "Deutchland."

I'll take your word for it! :mrgreen:

Thanks.

Y gracias por ustedes dos centavos!


----------



## OMSBH44

*Ulm*

I just learned from the Walther forum that Ulm is a city 
in Germany.

Now it make sense! :smt082

BFN, THP.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, that's where God first started making them!


----------



## rection47

LOL ship you love that picture dont ya?:smt071


----------



## scooter

AHA,I found the ORIGINAL picture and Ship has modified it to suit himself:smt011 :smt011 :smt011


----------



## Charlie

+1, Scooter
:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck

Sorry dude. That was some satan worshipper who dropped that in 

U just can't stand the fact that I like that gun better, can ya? It eats ya up inside  :mrgreen:


----------



## OMSBH44

*Ulm/Do.????*

Talk about hijacking a thread!!!! :smt067


----------



## Shipwreck

OMSBH44 said:


> Talk about hijacking a thread!!!! :smt067


Sorry, it wasn't my fault - it was God


----------



## scooter

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry dude. That was some satan worshipper who dropped that in
> 
> U just can't stand the fact that I like that gun better, can ya? It eats ya up inside  :mrgreen:


:mrgreen: To be honest I really dont have a problem with Hk, sigs, xd's, (the G words) or any other sidearm,Well bryco/jennings I do.What I do get is a little giggle outta razzin those who own them.I have actually contemplated buying some kind of 9mm plinker to save money cuz 45 is so expensive but Im still looking for one I like.I know Ill catch it for this but Im leaning toward a 9mm in the 1911 platform


----------



## Shipwreck

If 9mm 1911s were more prevalent, I might buy one too. But, while Kimber does make them - they are not easy to find. And, I think most of them come with target sights.

If they made the same flavors of 1911 in 9mm AND 45 - I'd probably buy one. Just s standard stainless one with the checkering and meprolight night sights - I'd probably buy that Kimber... Or, I would have bought one already...


----------



## scooter

Now if they made this in 9mm..............mebbe
http://www.sigarms.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=37&productid=142


----------



## denfoote

*Here ya go!!*

http://www.ulm.de/

The post war home of Walther Waffenfabrik!!!


----------



## mw1311

OMSBH44 said:


> I believe this would be a good place to ask the following
> question:
> 
> I see "Ulm/Do." on the side of Walther firearms and I
> wonder what it means. Can anyone tell me the English
> translation?
> 
> Thanks! :mrgreen:


old thread....i know; here it goes anyway;
Ulm/Do. means Ulm an der Donau which means in english; Ulm (the city) at the Donau (a river).

just thought you might want to know what's actually written on your guns


----------



## duck!

The Donau is the Danube auf English.


----------



## uncut

Took a lot of posts to find out what Ulm/Do stands for huh....
besides the Donau just being a river it also is one of the borders to Bavaria...
Ulm is a interesting town to say the least.....
There is much to see.... Ulm has the highest standing churchtower in the world with I think 164 meters.....a lot of old Forts to look at ... which many of them are converted into Club's that are nothing more than old bunkers with some shady light and a lot of youths go there to party.... 
10km outside of Ulm is a "town" more like a village by the name of Herrlingen where Rommel is laid to rest...


----------



## OMSBH44

*Ulm, Germany*

Thanks for the somewhat belated response! One of my goals in life is to
visit Germany and check out several of the cities. Ulm is on my list!

I would like to rent a plane and fly over some of the cities, but I understand
private flight is highly regulated there, so I may have to settle for sight
seeing from ground level.


----------



## uncut

I would say sight seeing from the ground would be much more interesting too..... the buildings look all the same from above.... most have roofs covered by clay like material shingles that are red in color...


----------

